# Good tractor/value?



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=8752477

Thinking about this unit with a loader installed as a replacement for my M7040.

Likes:
Price
Features
Overall condition

Dislikes:
Not a big player (parts, service)
Might be too big to be my "small" tractor.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

For the hours and the HP it seems good for $29k. I'm assuming it is 4x4 judging by the front tires, and the description, but the information says 2x4. The description says it has a reverser, but I don't see it. Should be on the left hand side of the steering wheel. Unless the guy is counting having a reverse gear as the reverser. The interior looks very similar to our MF 6290. Different brand of engine though and 4 cylinder. Maybe it would start in the cold better then our MF.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Subject to looking/driving the tractor i would say that is a very good deal. The Challengers could be Cat or Perkins powered btw. The Perkins is a very fuel efficient engine and most put out way more hp than they were rated. Parts are readily available. These tractors are really nice to operate also. I would love to have one for a raking tractor. The only cons i can think of are the plastic in the cabs cracks all over, and lots of electronics. If those hrs on that tractor are correct it's hardly broken in! Definitely worth checking out.

Just checked the Nebraska test and their test tractor put out 113 pto hp!


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Looks like a heck of a deal to me unless it is 2 wheel drive


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Pictures show its 4wd


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Where is that reverser......


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Just because it's yellow doesn't mean it isn't a major player. AGCO is a bigger player than kubota, which you seem happy with. Binkley & Hurst probably has a parts delivery truck in your area once per week and it wouldn't be that far for you to drive if necessary.

Generally, I trust Burky to tell you what he knows about anything he has on the lot. Of course, that might be "I bought it on auction". I also don't think it would feel too big. Might come down to what it costs you to add a loader.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Looks nice. Watch all the extras it takes to mount a loader.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I think a lower quality self level loader will be 7k. 8k with remotes out front plumbed into loader joystick.,


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Why are you looking to trade?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

OhioHay said:


> Why are you looking to trade?


M7040 too small. Can't afford third tractor.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> I think a self level loader will be 7k. 8k with remotes out front plumbed into loader joystick.,


The remotes out front are sure nice on the joystick if you ever wanna run a grapple! Worth the extra thousand if you use it much at all in my opinion.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> Where is that reverser......


Ya it's weird, I don't see a reverser lever. I looked up the older 465B models and there's 2 transmission offerings and both have a LH shuttle lever. 
Maybe that's why it's 29-5???

On edit: Theres a 3rd transmission called a "speed shift mechanical shuttle". I bet that's what it has. Wonder if its a dry clutch with reverse in the shifter on the right side? 
Damn.....I think I just found a deal-breaker.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Call that phone # & just ask those questions. You can also get a better "feel" for the feller sellin' it that way.

And @ 1500hrs, I'm thinkin it's just broke in good.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

If I was gonna put a loader on it, a left hand reverser would be a necessity.....


----------



## MFred (Nov 29, 2013)

There's a big mechanical reversing lever on the left hand side of the dash. Very little differences between that and a massey. Some of the engines were set up a bit different than their MF counterparts. Some fuel line and minor differences. Sheet metal and such that would send you to cat for parts. But the rest is an MF 5465. About $8500 for a woods loader set up the way you're thinking. Not that I've been looking at something similar or anything


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Huh they don't show that in the online brochure. Is that a hydraulic reverser? Is clutching needed from F to R ?


----------



## foz682 (Jan 10, 2013)

It has a left hand mechanical reverser, so clutch from F to R.

If those hours are right you'd be getting a good deal IMO.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Tractor has a 16 speed forward and reverse , it is a mechanical shuttle meaning you will have to clutch it and has a dry clutch. Like previous poster said big lever on the side. Same tractor as the Massey 5460 almost all parts should interchange engine is a 1004 Perkins which Cat owns and are badged as Perkins or Cat If you have a decent Massey dealer nearby parts should not be a problem. Also a heavy tractor should be no problem handling a loader. Also noticed from pictures it has 3 remotes which is nice if you need them and will also help resale if you want to trade or sell. Also this tractor is not going to be much smaller from a performance and weight wise from your M126 which means it will handle your baler with ease if you need to use it in an emergency. Would dealer let you try it a day maybe on your batwing then you could get a good feel for it?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

cornshucker said:


> Tractor has a 16 speed forward and reverse , it is a mechanical shuttle meaning you will have to clutch it and has a dry clutch. Like previous poster said big lever on the side. Same tractor as the Massey 5460 almost all parts should interchange engine is a 1004 Perkins which Cat owns and are badged as Perkins or Cat If you have a decent Massey dealer nearby parts should not be a problem. Also a heavy tractor should be no problem handling a loader. Also noticed from pictures it has 3 remotes which is nice if you need them and will also help resale if you want to trade or sell. Also this tractor is not going to be much smaller from a performance and weight wise from your M126 which means it will handle your baler with ease if you need to use it in an emergency. Would dealer let you try it a day maybe on your batwing then you could get a good feel for it?


Not sure if I want a dry clutch mechanical shuttle.
A step backwards if you ask me.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Not sure if I want a dry clutch mechanical shuttle.
> A step backwards if you ask me.


Good friend of mine has a MF 5445 which is the same tractor just derated engine with no aftercooler it has the mechanical shuttle and ours has the power shuttle and I have used his some and don't really see a lot of difference but that is just me. Except for our 2007 Massey the rest of our tractors are from 1982 back so any kind of shuttle is good to me.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Not sure if I want a dry clutch mechanical shuttle.
> A step backwards if you ask me.


It's hard to get used to something different if you are now used to a left handed reverser. On my little wheel loader I'm catching myself trying to flick the non existent left hand reverser before I remember that reverse/forward is a button on the loader control stick. Of course anything can be gotten used to, but I agree for you it would be a step back since you are trading?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes it would be a step back for me, even though the MT465 is a much stouter tractor.
Found this Kubota M95x/cab/loader/4WD for $39k
http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=8915344


----------

